# Temperature rise (not hot flushes) during 2WW



## geegee (Nov 5, 2006)

Hiya all

Anyone experiencing temperature rise (similar to just before AF) during 2WW?

I checked with clinic and they said not normal/common symptom of cyclogest - hope I'm not coming down with a bug but am keeping fluids up all the same.  Seems to have eased off during course of the day so fingers crossed.


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Geegee

I had the most bizarre set of symptoms during my last 2ww, including galloping PMS symptoms, but can't remember about the temperature thing so I'm afraid that I'm not much help to you!!!  However, just wanted to wish you lots and lots of luck.         Take it as easy as you can, and keep the fluids up.

Best wishes

Ellie


----------

